# Hyphenated Names



## bydand (Oct 5, 2007)

This was just sent to me and I about shot a diet Iced Tea out my nose.


When NOT to hyphenate your last name:


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 5, 2007)

I honestly think that is one of the funniest things I have seen ever!​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2007)

:rofl:  You always find the best stuff!!!


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2007)

I'faith.... can these be _real??_


----------



## crushing (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny stuff.

My wife and I always scan the marriage announcements in the paper for these things.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if those are real, but I know this:  if my name were Esther Crapp, I would change it!  In fact, if it were Esther, I would change it, lol.

When I worked at Old Dominion University, we had a student named Richard Head, for real.  In his senior year, he had a name change.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, they are real.  These same announcements were among some of the Headlines entries shown on the Jay Leno Tonight Show.

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2007)

:lfao::lfao::lfao: That's TOO funny...


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 6, 2007)

Another one that I've seen is joining between Robin Swallows and Adam Cox.  

In the paper it was written Swallows-Cox.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 6, 2007)

I know I _shouldn't_ laugh but it's so hard not to :lol:.

Why is it that despite being the product of millenia of intellectual and cultural development I can still be reduced to paroxisms of chortling by a comedic prat-fall or a stupid or suggestive name? .


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2007)

LMAO...too funny!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 13, 2007)

I almost popped a stitch in my knee I laughed so hard!


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 13, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Another one that I've seen is joining between Robin Swallows and Adam Cox.
> 
> In the paper it was written Swallows-Cox.


When I worked with NSGA GTMO I would have to call S-2 from time to time and they had a young lady that worked there that would answer the phone.  Her last name was Swallows...her rank was Seaman.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 13, 2007)

:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ooooohh.. you almost killed me with that one bydand.


----------



## RED (Oct 19, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I don't know if those are real, but I know this: if my name were Esther Crapp, I would change it! In fact, if it were Esther, I would change it, lol.
> 
> When I worked at Old Dominion University, we had a student named Richard Head, for real. In his senior year, he had a name change.


 

An easy choice for their new name would be Budweiser.

I work with a Harold Johnson. He got pissed at me when I called him Harry.

A local news reporter has the name Mikaela Hunt. http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/authors.Bio.-content-midwest-cmh-authors-mikaela_hunt.html.html

Fortunally she is very good at what she does.


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2007)

With all the names out there it is kind of amazing we don't run into more of these.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 20, 2007)

RED said:


> A local news reporter has the name Mikaela Hunt. http://www.nbc4i.com/midwest/cmh/authors.Bio.-content-midwest-cmh-authors-mikaela_hunt.html.html
> 
> Fortunally she is very good at what she does.



My first room-mate in college was one Michael Hunt.  We roomed together during orientation and decided to keep the arrangement.  When I saw the name, I was sure that I had misread it.  When I got to the room, I was informed that he was, in fact, who I thought he was.  

I told him I was a big fan of his work...


----------

